# Habistat Dimmer vs Habistat Pulse



## LEOnitus (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,

I've always used Habistat Dimmers as I personally think they're the best and had absolutely no problems with them until recently.

In the past, I’ve used them just for lighting but I’ve recently switched them to heating just heat mats with very peculiar results. I've noticed they don't seems to cope quite as well powering the heat mats and I’m constantly upping the dial. They seem to drop quite significantly in temp so was wondering if people think the pulse stats would be better for running an array of mats

Cheers
:2thumb:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

how many watts is the mat?
dimmers only work on 40w upwards i think
this may be what the problem is


daz


----------



## LEOnitus (Mar 6, 2009)

dazdaraz said:


> how many watts is the mat?
> dimmers only work on 40w upwards i think
> this may be what the problem is
> 
> ...


Could be - i have two dimming stats running 8 matts each (this will turn into 16 matts each in the next two weeks). one is running 8 x 8.5watts and the other is running 8 x 13watts. Obviously the probes are monitoring just one set of mats

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## crawshaws (May 7, 2009)

I have had excellent results with a pulse stat and heat mats, keeping the temps spot on.

Since switching to pulse stats, i would try to use nothing but.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya - didn't 'think' that dimmers were recommended for mats, more for bulbs etc ?

http://www.eurorep.net/habistat/dimming.htm

Pulses hold lovely and steady but would a matstat not do the job as they are quite a bit cheaper??


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

This website is pretty useful comparison for the habistats. Dimmers do have a minimum load.


----------

